# My Walmart rescue.



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

I went in for just a few things and this Walmart had the worst betta selection and care i've ever seen. This pretty boy was the only one that still had any life remotely left in him and when I showed my husband we both just felt so horrible for this poor boy. You couldn't even see through his water and it looked like someone had just poured flakes across the tops of all the cups whether they were dead or not. His cup seriously had like an inch of flakes sitting on the top and there were so many in the water I couldn't even see his colors at first. Anyhoo, enough of my babbling. I now introduce my newest (and last for a while lol) betta Alderon. Who happens to also be my first CT. :]


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Aww, how adorable 
Can't wait to see how he brightens up.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

awwwwwww, what a cutie! :-D


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww, poor little guy! I'm so glad you rescued him, he's a beauty!


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

*walmart is a cematary of bettas*

there is this betta video on walmart and all their bettas were dead in the container as SKELETONS and their water was super yellow.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

*petsmart bettas*

i saw in petsmart a betta with yellow water and he was like dead on the side but he can still swim a little.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, he is very colorful. You'll have to post more pictures as he brightens up! =]


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

He's going to be a stunner! Alderon is a cool name. Can't wait to see him when he gets settled in and happier!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's going to be very pretty after getting some tlc.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Has his colors changed much yet? How is he doing?


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

well now hes starting to heal but i don't think he minds cause he flaring more that ever!


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> Has his colors changed much yet? How is he doing?


He's doing wonderful! I need to take some new pictures of him. He's brightened up and he enjoys swimming all around his tank 
And he's a porker for such a little guy. He's half the size of my other boys and would probably eat the whole jar of pellets if I let him lol. Maybe he's going through a growth spurt that's making him super hungry lol. I'm just glad he isn't sick and has a nice new home. And i'm surprised his tail didn't curl up from his horrible water conditions.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

MizzVamp115 said:


> He's doing wonderful! I need to take some new pictures of him. He's brightened up and he enjoys swimming all around his tank
> And he's a porker for such a little guy. He's half the size of my other boys and would probably eat the whole jar of pellets if I let him lol. Maybe he's going through a growth spurt that's making him super hungry lol. I'm just glad he isn't sick and has a nice new home. And i'm surprised his tail didn't curl up from his horrible water conditions.


Awwe that's really good! I'm gload he didnt end up being sick from his walmart run. =]


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Picture update*

This is what I found when I went to feed him today



















And an updated picture. :]


----------



## Roman (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, only 5 days and he's looking really nice! I got my little CT at Walmart too a week ago. They built a brand new Walmart near my place so the fish there were in surprisingly good shape. Congrats on a speedy recovery.


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

Roman said:


> Wow, only 5 days and he's looking really nice! I got my little CT at Walmart too a week ago. They built a brand new Walmart near my place so the fish there were in surprisingly good shape. Congrats on a speedy recovery.


Thanks! You'll have to post some pictures of your boy so everyone can see him! :]

[PS, Welcome to the forum!]


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

nice CT but like 1 day ago i just found out that his fins magicly fell off and still healing but the female is getting fat and full of eggz!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

WOW, his colors have really started to come out!


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

Some new pictures! Yay! I love how much happier and active he is now that i've brought him home from the house of future death lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## WolfLinket (Nov 15, 2010)

I can tell this little one has a lot of potential.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

He really made a drastic change! He is such a beautiful shade of blue and is so shiney!

Mine was a Wal-Mart rescue too but he was actually one of the better looking ones. I'm betting he was probably in a new shipment. A lot of the others looked like they were on the brink of death....


----------

